# Need a tablet recommendation



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

Never bought a tablet yet. Daughter want an Android tablet. Budget is $200 - $300  Mostly streaming movies and shows

Thoughts ??

Newegg
Amazon


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

as far as streaming goes, budget will do the trick.

budget ones have hardware acceleration on the GPU side paired with poop CPU's - so video streaming is just fine.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

So 
Samsung
ASUS
Nvidia Shield
Del Venue


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

any of those will do streaming justice, and are overkill for the job. Look for one with a nice screen at a lower res (for the better performance/battery life) and dont go overboard for mere streaming.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

I can get Lolipop and 32Gb 8in  2048 x 1536 
or
Marshmallow and 16 Gb 10in 1280 x 800

About the same price


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2016)

Age of daughter? 

I am also in the market after destroying my sprinkling new surface... Huge price diferences between Asus and Sony 10" tablets.

Btw, I also have the Sony Z3 (8", waterproof) and I couldn't be happier. But if daughter is still a kid and not wasted by brand names, better buy some chinese clone....


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

erixx said:


> Age of daughter?



Last year of college


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5918&cm_re=APQ8064-_-9SIAAM852D5918-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834234103

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834232609

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834762011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834321875


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2016)

ok, that Sony Z is some years old, replaced by the Z4, so you get a discount for a high end product missing the lastest processor. The Asus Zenpad 10 is recent.
8" devices are easy to handle in one hand, 10" sometimes not.
The Lenovo's I like their practical design a lot, but have not read reviews.


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2016)

iTS NOT ADROID but it's a deal for 199$.
https://www.microsoftstore.com/stor...-Signature-Edition-Tablet/productID.331152700


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

Out of stock


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

Target has this for $200
*Samsung Galaxy Tab A SM-T580 *

NVM its not the 8 core CPU one Newegg has for $225


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Target has this for $200
> *Samsung Galaxy Tab A SM-T580 *
> 
> NVM its not the 8 core CPU one Newegg has for $225



more cores isnt always better with tablets, less, faster cores is often preferable.


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2016)

Lenovo Rab 2 A10 is popular, for seemingly good reasons, at least for the price.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2016)

What about the Amazon Fire tablets?  8" is only $90.  10" is $230


----------



## Jetster (Nov 18, 2016)

I ended up getting the *Samsung Tab A* with the quad core CPU. Best Buy had it on sale fore $180. Best price it was $200 online
Its actually nice. Played with it for a couple of hours. Now I want one

The 8" is $130

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-galaxy-tab-a-9-7-16gb-smoky-titanium/4996036.p?skuId=4996036

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-galaxy-tab-a-8-16gb-smoky-titanium/5000029.p?skuId=5000029

Also it updated to Marshmallow 6.0 so it does multi screen


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 2, 2017)

Apple ipad mini. there are some ipads that have celluar built in.


----------



## Frick (Jan 2, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I ended up getting the *Samsung Tab A* with the quad core CPU. Best Buy had it on sale fore $180. Best price it was $200 online
> Its actually nice. Played with it for a couple of hours. Now I want one
> 
> The 8" is $130
> ...



I think my mom has that and it is pretty nice. You get a lot of tablet for $/€200 these days.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2017)

ipad minis are incredibly terrible at being android tablets.

also uh, he bought  a tablet last year - reading helps before posting.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)

My daughter loves the Tab A. She now has a keyboard for it


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2017)

If Sony Z4 were available and at a good price (not the few over 600€ remaining units) I would have one, because I love my waterproof Z3!


----------



## damian246 (Jan 10, 2017)

And I bought my Q8H nameless 7 inch tablet for U$D 22 last year. Ebay made it possible. Free shipping and all. 
When I read that most of you gladly spent $200 for a tablet which basically just good for pleasure surfing.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Jan 11, 2017)

ASUS tablets are quite durable and good quality, even the budget versions. That would be my reccomendation.


----------

